

Coding contest: $200 for your evening Rails project - stanislav0
http://filer.progstr.com/1/post/2012/05/coding-contest-200-for-your-weekend-rails-project.html

======
kaolinite
Why Rails only? Any reason?

~~~
stanislav0
Because our service, Filer.io, currently supports Rails. However, Node.js
support is coming really soon and Node projects will be welcome in the next
contest.

BTW, what is your technology of choice?

~~~
kaolinite
Ah, makes sense. Django is my preference though I work with PHP (Zend
Framework) professionally as nothing else (besides .NET) employs where I live
:-(

~~~
stanislav0
Thanks for sharing, we are looking forward to expand to PHP and Python as soon
as possible.

------
spiri4
Sounds interesting.

~~~
stanislav0
Thanks, good luck!

